# Just robbed this Enjoy



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

WE WAS BRUNG UP PROPER!!
Laughing Laughing
CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL MY FRIENDS WHO WERE BORN IN THE 1930's 1940's,
50's, 60's and early 70's !

First, we survived being born to mothers who smoked and/or drank
while they carried us and lived in houses made of asbestos.
They took aspirin, ate blue cheese, raw egg products, loads of bacon
and processed meat, tuna from a can, and didn't get tested for diabetes
or cervical cancer.

Then after that trauma, our baby cots were covered with bright
coloured lead-based paints.

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, doors or cabinets and
when we rode our bikes, we had no helmets or shoes, not to mention, the
risks we took hitchhiking.

As children, we would ride in cars with no seat belts or air bags.

We drank water from the garden hose and NOT from a bottle.

Take away food was limited to fish and chips, no pizza shops,
McDonald's , KFC, Subway or Nandos.

Even though all the shops closed at 6.00pm and didn't open on the
weekends, somehow we didn't starve to death!

We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle and NO
ONE actually died from this.

We could collect old drink bottles and cash them in at the corner
store and buy Toffees, Gobstoppers, Bubble Gum and some bangers to blow up frogs with.

We ate cupcakes, white bread and real butter and drank soft drinks
with sugar in it, but we weren't overweight because......

WE WERE ALWAYS OUTSIDE PLAYING!!

We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we
were back when the streetlights came on.

No one was able to reach us all day. And we were O.K.

We would spend hours building our go-carts out of old prams and then
ride down the hill, only to find out we forgot the brakes. We built tree
houses and dens and played in river beds with matchbox cars.

We did not have Playstations, Nintendo Wii , X-boxes, no video games
at all, no 999 channels on SKY ,
no video/dvd films,
no mobile phones, no personal computers, no Internet or Internet chat
rooms..........WE HAD FRIENDS and we went outside and found them!

We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were
no Lawsuits from these accidents.

Only girls had pierced ears!

We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live
in us forever.

You could only buy Easter Eggs and Hot Cross Buns at Easter time...

We were given air guns and catapults for our 10th birthdays,

We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door
or rang the bell, or just yelled for them!

Mum didn't have to go to work to help dad make ends meet!

RUGBY and CRICKET had tryouts and not everyone made the team. Those
who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment. Imagine that!!
Getting into the team was based on MERIT

Our teachers used to hit us with canes and gym shoes and bully's
always ruled the playground at school.

The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard
of. They actually sided with the law!

Our parents didn't invent stupid names for their kids like 'Kiora'
and 'Blade' and 'Ridge' and 'Vanilla'

We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned
HOW TO DEAL WITH IT ALL !

And YOU are one of them!
CONGRATULATIONS!



Peterfc 666?


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

It's a wonder we all survived!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

I fancied the nit nurse !!!


----------



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

Dennis said:


> I fancied the nit nurse !!!


Hmmm, but did she do a cough and drop on you?

Do they still do that? nowadays it must be tantamount to child abuse rather than a logical health check.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

bloakey said:


> Hmmm, but did she do a cough and drop on you?
> 
> Do they still do that? nowadays it must be tantamount to child abuse rather than a logical health check.


Oh yes she did  wouldn`t get away with it now though i am sure.


----------



## Suz (Feb 24, 2010)

That's classic Peter. Thanks for sharing
Hmmm, the good old days...


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Fantastic, brought back loads of memories especially the nit nurse and does everyone remember the TB injection and that funny little needle to test if you were protected already against it? My art teacher used to look down the girls tops wouldn't get away with that now but they all thought it was hilarious and used to tease him for being a letch...is that even a word now?? 

Btw what has happened to Mars bars had one recently first one in years and years and it seemed tiny compared to before?!


----------

